# ford 5600 issues



## Nluke (Nov 17, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone could solve some of my problems. I just recently bought an 81 ford 5600 4cyl diesel with 5300hrs. Its in good shape and runs strong but every time i start it, it smokes until it gets really worm and then the smoke almost completely clears up even while pulling. when i give it throttle it smoke a little and then goes away. I know this is pretty common and usually has something to do with oil leaking through the valves, unfortunately this isn't the main issue. The transmission will not go into the 4th/8th gear, forcing me to either use 3rd or 5th while pulling. I was discing with it for the first time pulling an 8 ft wheel disc and 3rd gear worked great but way to slow. i decided to try 5th, at full throttle the tractor pulled the disc like it wasn't even there, and the ground was working up beautifully but i started to smell something burning about 5 minutes into pulling. the exhaust manifold was smoking so i jumped off and noticed oil leaking from the top of the manifold around the ports and started going down the side of the block. i immediately throttled the tractor down and let it cool for a couple minutes. as soon as i did that, the oil stopped leaking, i drove it back to the house and everything was fine. Does anyone know why that was happening? was it just being over worked? could the valve cover be lose? is the engine just worn out? Also, any idea why it wont go into the 4th/8th gear slot? anything will help thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Nluke,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

Regarding the transmission not shifting into 4th & 8th, I had the same problem on my Ford 3600 for many years. Got by using 3rd. Finally, I removed the transmission cover and pried on the 4th/8th shifting fork with no apparent success. Used a small and then a larger wrecking bar - didn't get too rough with it. A month or so later, I tried shifting into 4th, and it started shifting fine. Also try pouring some ATF on the shift fork mechanism and rail while you are prying on it. The rails move with the fork. Also look for a loose set screw holding the fork in place on the rail. Mine still shifts 4th/8th fine. Sorry I couldn't give you a more definitive fix/answer.

I suspect that the PO never used 4th/8th gear and it became rusted in place.

Disc harrows pull hard. Don't use 5th gear. If you can pull an 8' disc in 5th gear, you don't have the disc setup right. Either that, or the disc comes out of the ground with speed. 

Regarding the leak onto the exhaust manifold, you will have to pull the hood, and work it to determine where it is leaking. Does the engine have any significant blow-by? Does the valve cover have a vent tube? Pulling a disc in 5th gear will surely make that diesel grunt. Take note if blow-by increases significantly when pulling the disc in 5th. Could also be a leaking valve cover gasket, but excessive blow-by could be pressuring up under the valve cover? 

The engine is obviously worn but the smoking you mention otherwise is fairly normal.


----------



## Nluke (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. The tractor has 5000 original hrs but was supposedly rebuilt 7 years ago. As for the blow-by, that's one of the reasons why I bought it was because it's a very clean tractor and had little to no blow-by. Even while pulling the disc the blow-by was minimal. I will try that with the transmission, and taking the good off while pulling to expose the problem is a good idea!. Thank you for the help!


----------

